# 11/21 SmackDown Live Discussion Thread: Survivor Series Fallout



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

*Toyota Center, Houston, TX*​


> After falling short against Team Raw in the battle for brand supremacy at Survivor Series, how will Commissioner Shane McMahon and SmackDown LIVE deal with the fallout?











*Will AJ Styles cross paths with Jinder Mahal after tangling with The Beast?*​


> Although WWE Champion AJ Styles failed to conquer Universal Champion Brock Lesner at Survivor Series, he left WWE’s second-longest running pay-per-view looking phenomenal after a gutsy effort. Nevertheless, Styles may have no time to reflect on his hard-fought showdown against The Conqueror.
> 
> Last week, former titleholder Jinder Mahal made no bones about his intentions to come after the WWE Champion once Lesnar was done with him. Will Styles and the former titleholder cross paths tonight? And if they do, considering the beatdown that the Phenomenal One has already endured this week, will he be in any condition to repel an assault from The Modern Day Maharaja?











*How will Shane McMahon deal with the fallout from Survivor Series?*​


> At Survivor Series, Raw outfought SmackDown, 4-3, but the red brand’s win didn’t come without controversy. Case in point, Kevin Owens and Sami Zayn suddenly attacked their own Commissioner Shane McMahon during a critical moment during the 5-on-5 Traditional Survivor Series Elimination Match. Will the devious pair now face major repercussions for their actions? How will the head of the blue brand respond to SmackDown’s loss?
> 
> To make matters worse, when Shane-O-Mac first brought Raw Under Siege en route to the battle for brand superiority several weeks ago, the SmackDown LIVE Commissioner left Daniel Bryan completely out of the plan and ended up getting his General Manager chokeslammed by Kane on Raw the following week when The “Yes!” Man attempted to make peace with Kurt Angle.
> 
> ...











*Will the SmackDown Women’s division bow down to The Queen?*​


> In the wake of her monumental victory in a Champion vs. Champion Match against Raw Women’s Champion Alexa Bliss, new SmackDown Women’s Champion Charlotte Flair is poised to return to the blue brand at the top of her game.
> 
> But who will stand to oppose her? Former champion Natalya is entitled to a rematch, but will The Queen of Harts strike at The Queen so quickly after losing her championship and also suffering defeat at Survivor Series in the past week?
> 
> Speaking of the Women’s 5-on-5 Traditional Survivor Series Elimination Match, most of the Team Blue Women’s division was left licking their wounds after losing to Team Raw, including Captain Becky Lynch, who was defeated in just two minutes. Will anyone be able to shake off the Survivor Series disappointment to step to The Queen?











*Will The Bludgeon Brothers make a dominant reemergence against The Hype Bros?*​


> The SmackDown Tag Team division continues to be extremely competitive. SmackDown Tag Team Champions The Usos provided one of Team Blue’s three victorious at Survivor Series. And though The New Day did not overcome The Shield, their incredible matchup with The Hounds of Justice may serve to bring them back stronger than ever. Enter (on reenter) The Bludgeon Brothers.
> 
> The WWE Universe has seen the eerie videos, and tonight, Luke Harper and Erick Rowan are finally back. Will The Hype Bros have what it takes to stop these revitalized Superstars before Harper & Rowan attempt to wreak havoc on Tuesday nights? Or are we looking at a serious threat to the entire Tag Team division?











*What will Baron Corbin do next after clobbering The Miz at Survivor Series?*​


> Speaking of Survivor Series winners, United States Champion Baron Corbin triumphed over Intercontinental Champion The Miz at WWE’s fall classic in a highly-personal contest. With his win, Did The Lone Wolf gain a newfound level of respect from the Team Blue locker room, especially after SmackDown fell to Raw at Survivor Series? If so, could such standing quell his intensity? Or will it simply fuel his surge through the SmackDown roster?
> 
> Don’t miss all the action in the wake of Survivor Series. Find out what will happen next on SmackDown LIVE, tonight at 8/7 C on USA Network.


Fallout from Survivor Series should be fun :sadbecky


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

We'll always be known as the B-Show :sadbecky

Lost both the Men's and Women's matches & the WWE Champ lost. :mj2

Charlotte did beat Bliss though :yay Actually, let me clarify, she made Bliss tap out :monkey










I guess we start the build towards Jinder getting his rematch clause :nikki2 As long as he doesn't win the Title back, I'm good


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob (Aug 22, 2014)

Hopefully we see some BounceBeckability from Becky after that Survivor Series farce :sadbecky She'll probably do something great now to tie in with the good old 50/50 booking. 

Seems to be a clean slate for a lot of the wrestlers involved at Survivor Series atm though, although there'll obviously be the KO/Zayn and Styles/Mahal programmes to come. Fingers crossed they deliver something good.


----------



## arch.unleash (Aug 31, 2016)

Let me hear it for the best in the world and our savior.









Side note, Nakamura should be re-pushed after his reactions last night, he's a star.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Chief of the Lynch Mob said:


> Hopefully we see some BounceBeckability from Becky after that Survivor Series farce :sadbecky She'll probably do something great now to tie in with the good old 50/50 booking.
> 
> Seems to be a clean slate for a lot of the wrestlers involved at Survivor Series atm though, although there'll obviously be the KO/Zayn and Styles/Mahal programmes to come. Fingers crossed they deliver something good.


Mahal/AJ will probably be a good match, tbh. Their first match was great. AJ brings the best out of pretty much every guy he works with. Although, it won't hit the excitement of the first. The crowd were just super buzzed at the prospect of AJ winning.

As long as they don't have Mahal win, I can deal with it, just to get this shit out of the way & so AJ can move on.

I'm honestly interested who challenges AJ next after that (assuming he keeps the Title). A lot of the SDL roster looked pretty bad in the Men's match.

I hope they don't drag the Mahal shit out to Clash of Champions, which I can see them doing, actually.


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob (Aug 22, 2014)

The Fourth Wall said:


> Mahal/AJ will probably be a good match, tbh. Their first match was great. AJ brings the best out of pretty much every guy he works with. Although, it won't hit the excitement of the first. The crowd were just super buzzed at the prospect of AJ winning.
> 
> As long as they don't have Mahal win, I can deal with it, just to get this shit out of the way & so AJ can move on.
> 
> ...


Yeah, AJ and Jinder have oddly good chemistry. I do kind of look forward to their rematch, but like yourself, i sincerely hope that AJ doesn't drop the belt back. Jinder should take a step back to the midcard, perhaps he might do a decent job there.

The only thing that worries me is that AJ has little to no credible challengers on the horizon outside of Mahal. Unless we maybe see a heel turn from someone like Orton or Roode, or a face v face feud, i can't honestly name someone who he's likely to feud with next. Rusev and Zayn especially have no momentum.

Perhaps because of this reason they will actually drag it out so they can attempt to build someone else up to face AJ post COC. Either that or Jinder will actually get the belt back :mj2


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Chief of the Lynch Mob said:


> Yeah, AJ and Jinder have oddly good chemistry. I do kind of look forward to their rematch, but like yourself, i sincerely hope that AJ doesn't drop the belt back. Jinder should take a step back to the midcard, perhaps he might do a decent job there.
> 
> The only thing that worries me is that AJ has little to no credible challengers on the horizon outside of Mahal. Unless we maybe see a heel turn from someone like Orton or Roode, or a face v face feud, i can't honestly name someone who he's likely to feud with next. Rusev and Zayn especially have no momentum.
> 
> Perhaps because of this reason they will actually drag it out so they can attempt to build someone else up to face AJ post COC. Either that or Jinder will actually get the belt back :mj2


They should just turn one of Orton/Roode Heel. I'd probably prefer Roode. He's just been drifting with no purpose ever since arriving on the Main Roster. I can't see him going anywhere as a babyface.

I think his entrance would still work with a cocky Heel as well, 'Glorious' already sounds pretty arrogant. So if he just really plays it up & acts obnoxious. I love his music, but he's really odd as a Face IMO.

I think AJ/Roode would be a great feud as well. I do like Orton but every time he comes out, it looks like he doesn't want to be there anymore. Maybe he just needs a purpose as well, though. Randy doesn't really seem to care unless it's high profile.


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob (Aug 22, 2014)

The Fourth Wall said:


> They should just turn one of Orton/Roode Heel. I'd probably prefer Roode. He's just been drifting with no purpose ever since arriving on the Main Roster. I can't see him going anywhere as a babyface.
> 
> I think his entrance would still work with a cocky Heel as well, 'Glorious' already sounds pretty arrogant. So if he just really plays it up & acts obnoxious. I love his music, but he's really odd as a Face IMO.
> 
> I think AJ/Roode would be a great feud as well. I do like Orton but every time he comes out, it looks like he doesn't want to be there anymore. Maybe he just needs a purpose as well, though. Randy doesn't really seem to care unless it's high profile.


Roode is a decent face but he's absolutely at his best when he's a heel, similar to someone like Joe i think, but for different reasons, obviously. NXT very much proved that.

I agree with Orton, i think he's gotten into the Lesnar-esque mentality of only really putting the effort into feuds he's really interested in, like when he was initially part of the Wyatts. Outside of that you can see he's just not all that invested in his work, he looks slightly bored a lot of the time. I do get the feeling that if he did have a feud with AJ he'd step his game up though.

I guess i can't complain that it's not predictable, always best to be kept guessing and not knowing what's coming. :trolldog


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

SD's roster looks so damn weak.

Absolutely hurt Nakamura and Roode last night.

So AJ is short on opponents. It'll be interesting who he faces at WM considering how they've booked Nakamura.


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

Law said:


> SD's roster looks so damn weak.
> 
> Absolutely hurt Nakamura and Roode last night.
> 
> So AJ is short on opponents. It'll be interesting who he faces at WM considering how they've booked Nakamura.


Knowing WWE he won't even be Champion at WM.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

The Fourth Wall said:


> They should just turn one of Orton/Roode Heel. I'd probably prefer Roode. He's just been drifting with no purpose ever since arriving on the Main Roster. I can't see him going anywhere as a babyface.
> 
> I think his entrance would still work with a cocky Heel as well, 'Glorious' already sounds pretty arrogant. So if he just really plays it up & acts obnoxious. I love his music, but he's really odd as a Face IMO.
> 
> I think AJ/Roode would be a great feud as well. I do like Orton but every time he comes out, it looks like he doesn't want to be there anymore. Maybe he just needs a purpose as well, though. Randy doesn't really seem to care unless it's high profile.


 It's time for them to bring back old Randy.

He hates being babyface and is going through the motions, when he's motivated he is fantastic to watch all round.


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

SDLive needs a big show today.

Especially after getting completely destroyed in this Survivor Series feud. It's so weird as everyone except for Graves felt comfortable acknowledging it as the B show even in kayfabe.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Ugh, Jinder's rematch is coming.

Do you think we'll get some new females for the SD roster after Mandy & Sonya debuting on Raw? Or will they wait a bit?


----------



## Donnie (Apr 8, 2014)

Because the SD add said "what's next in store for AJ Styles" I think we get a fatal four way #1 contenders match between Jinder, Orton Cena and Naka. My guess would be Orton wins and that's the feud until the Rumble.


----------



## ThePhenomenal-1 (May 21, 2011)

Think Jinder is getting his rematch today and can easily see him regaining the belt by having AJ sell the beating from brock lesnar. Then the rematch at clash of champs he probably wins and then goes to feud with cena at WM at which point i stop watching SD live again


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

Way to kill the credibility of most of the guys I care about on SDLive in one night, Nakamura, Roode, Becky, Owens, Zayn all look like jokes after Survivor Series, with some of them looking like a bigger joke then they already were prior to the show(in the case of Becky and Zayn). AJ and Charlotte survived the Smackdown shitstorm, at least.


----------



## Doc (Oct 4, 2010)

Bray Wyatt incoming........


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

I remember in the HIAC thread where I predicted that Sami Zayn would turn heel and align with Kevin Owens. I didn't actually think it would happen, but it did.

So I'm going to try it again. On this show, with Owens and Zayn presumably going against The New Day, my totally not going to happen prediction is that Neville, who apparently has had positive discussions to return to the company this month, will return to SD and join Owens and Zayn.

Probably no chance of happening, but last time I said that it happened.


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

Don't forget! What we have been waiting for for awhile! So very excited!! The Bludgeon Brothers should be appearing tonight! Who else is ready to watch this gimmick fail so bad?

The DB and Shane disagreement, the fallout from the Zayn/Owens thing. Maybe Natalya gets a rematch against Charlotte (but i'm hoping not). Where the Usos, New day, etc. go from here..

Hopefully they will start using Rusev better. Roode and Nakamura didn't get a good showing at SS and then theres Rusev who may have benefited by not being in that Survivor Series match after all..


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Preview's up.



> including Captain Becky Lynch, who was defeated in just two minutes.


:sadbecky


----------



## music mania (Jan 3, 2017)

Wait,i thought AJ vs Mahal was official

But they haven't made it official yet. May be they won't do the match tonight since it could be at clash of champions


----------



## Jbardo (Aug 29, 2010)

Sounds like AJ v Jinder may be held off until Clash of the Champions.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Ambrose Girl said:


> Ugh, Jinder's rematch is coming.
> 
> Do you think we'll get some new females for the SD roster after Mandy & Sonya debuting on Raw? Or will they wait a bit?


ICONIC

Calling it :Bayley


----------



## Dibil13 (Apr 29, 2016)

Ambrose Girl said:


> Ugh, Jinder's rematch is coming.
> 
> Do you think we'll get some new females for the SD roster after Mandy & Sonya debuting on Raw? Or will they wait a bit?


I think they'll wait. NXT really can't afford to lose Peyton and Billie right now. I guess maybe Ruby Riot is possible since there doesn't seem to be anything for her on NXT.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

TD Stinger said:


> I remember in the HIAC thread where I predicted that Sami Zayn would turn heel and align with Kevin Owens. I didn't actually think it would happen, but it did.
> 
> So I'm going to try it again. On this show, with Owens and Zayn presumably going against The New Day, my totally not going to happen prediction is that Neville, who apparently has had positive discussions to return to the company this month, will return to SD and join Owens and Zayn.
> 
> Probably no chance of happening, but last time I said that it happened.


I remember that, we were both going back & forth about it, and we both thought it had 0.1% chance of happening :lol

I'd love to see Neville back. Some type of 'Underutilised Talent' stable would be cool. But not like the shitty ones we've seen in the past, it could be gold with these 3 guys. They've all got good reason to be pissed off & that intensity would be wens3 WWE seems to be getting big on stables again judging by the debut of Sonya & Mandy with Paige, Shield reforming etc.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

The Fourth Wall said:


> I remember that, we were both going back & forth about it, and we both thought it had 0.1% chance of happening :lol
> 
> I'd love to see Neville back. Some type of 'Underutilised Talent' stable would be cool. But not like the shitty ones we've seen in the past, it could be gold with these 3 guys. They've all got good reason to be pissed off & that intensity would be wens3 WWE seems to be getting big on stables again judging by the debut of Sonya & Mandy with Paige, Shield reforming etc.


Well now that we have conversed about it, it's sure to happen, lol.

Off topic but AJ vs. Mahal might have been scrapped? Thank God if true. The longer I don't have to worry about Mahal getting the title back the better.


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

These two please, don't care for anything else.


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

If Mandy & Sonya got called up to Raw I could see Bianca Belair & Lacey Evans getting called up to SD.

Billie & Peyton have a chance too I guess.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

TD Stinger said:


> Well now that we have conversed about it, it's sure to happen, lol.
> 
> Off topic but AJ vs. Mahal might have been scrapped? Thank God if true. The longer I don't have to worry about Mahal getting the title back the better.


Where have you heard that?

We've been seeing Mahal continue to remind AJ about his rematch in backstage segments. The preview also hints at it, too "Will AJ Styles cross paths with Jinder Mahal after tangling with The Beast?"

We're not done with it yet, unfortunately. Looks like they may drag the rematch out until CoC in December.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Alright_Mate said:


> These two please, don't care for anything else.



This is the main reason I will be tuning in tbh.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Mango13 said:


> This is the main reason I will be tuning in tbh.


Those two & AJ Styles, pretty much. Interested to see AJ after he took Brock to the limit on Sunday.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

The Fourth Wall said:


> Where have you heard that?
> 
> We've been seeing Mahal continue to remind AJ about his rematch in backstage segments. The preview also hints at it, too "Will AJ Styles cross paths with Jinder Mahal after tangling with The Beast?"
> 
> We're not done with it yet, unfortunately. Looks like they may drag the rematch out until CoC in December.


Not the story, but tonight's match. I know the story will continue, but the planned match tonight was cancelled. That's what I was referring to.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

TD Stinger said:


> Not the story, but tonight's match. I know the story will continue, but the planned match tonight was cancelled. That's what I was referring to.


Ah, I see. Personally I would have rather seen it tonight. Just to get it out of the way & remove any worry at all. I don't think they scrapped it, but rather did it so they can drag it out until December PPV :meh AJ hasn't got a lot of credible challengers right now, which is probably why.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

TD Stinger said:


> but the planned match tonight was cancelled.


Well at least we wont have to sit through a Jinder match, I honestly wish they would just forget about the rematch clause and let Jinder drift back down to jobber status where he belongs.


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

I'm glad the Styles/Jinder rematch is apparently off for now. Styles took Brock to the limit at Survivor Series and should soak that up a bit. Even though Styles is arguably the best performer in WWE, Sunday's PPV felt like an exclamation point.


Shane should've been written out after Survivor Series for a few weeks. I don't know why he one of the central focuses of SD. That should go to a wrestler. I hope they scale back his role because what happened at the PPV was obnoxious even by WWE standards. If they insist on a GM being physically active, Bryan should get that spot. If WWE can clear Kurt, anyone who can stand upright is good to go. 

I hope Becky gets some decent screen time.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

God I wish the match was tonight so THE CHAMP could dispose of Jinder and move onto some real main event challengers who deserve it e.g. Rusev and Sami



Empress said:


> I'm glad the Styles/Jinder rematch is apparently off for now. *Styles took Brock to the limit at Survivor Series* and should soak that up a bit. Even though Styles is arguably the best performer in WWE, Sunday's PPV felt like an exclamation point.
> 
> 
> Shane should've been written out after Survivor Series for a few weeks. I don't know why he one of the central focuses of SD. That should go to a wrestler. I hope they scale back his role because what happened at the PPV was obnoxious even by WWE standards. If they insist on a GM being physically active, Bryan should get that spot. If WWE can clear Kurt, anyone who can stand upright is good to go.
> ...


 Still so surreal to me especially after that brutal ass whipping for the first 5 minutes :banderas


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

Law said:


> God I wish the match was tonight so THE CHAMP could dispose of Jinder and move onto some real main event challengers who deserve it e.g. Rusev and Sami
> 
> Still so surreal to me especially after that brutal ass whipping for the first 5 minutes :banderas


I'll be honest; when I saw Brock just beating him mercilessly, I got upset because I thought it as another squash but Styles kept coming back. I think his fighting spirit made the match. He wouldn't stay down and then he got offense in. 

I want to compare it to Austin/Bret; losing made Austin into a superstar but Styles is already one. It was just an example of the phenomenal one proving why he holds that title. 

I sincerely hope that Mania plans change and it's Brock vs Styles II, the rematch at the biggest stage of them all. 

In the meanwhile, I hope he has a decent feud the next few months. Maybe Naka who needs the help.


----------



## Zuckerhut (May 22, 2006)

Alright_Mate said:


> These two please, don't care for anything else.


Seriously? The They are as bad as Tamina & Carmella. Billie Kay is a jobber at NXT.


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Zuckerhut said:


> Seriously? The They are as bad as Tamina & Carmella. Billie Kay is a jobber at NXT.


As bad as Carmella and Tamina :lol

For starters at least they can both wrestle.

Oh and they both have charisma.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Zuckerhut said:


> Seriously? The They are as bad as Tamina & Carmella. Billie Kay is a jobber at NXT.


As bad as Tamina & Carmella?


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Time to start getting ready for the BLUE BRAND :liquor


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

The Fourth Wall said:


> Ah, I see. Personally I would have rather seen it tonight. Just to get it out of the way & remove any worry at all. I don't think they scrapped it, but rather did it so they can drag it out until December PPV :meh AJ hasn't got a lot of credible challengers right now, which is probably why.


Well look at this way. In kayfabe, AJ barely survived his match with Brock and Jinder is fresh. When this match was first announced, my immediate thought was "shit, Jinder's getting the belt back before India."

Now, with that not happening at least for another week, maybe they wait for the rematch til COC, where hopefully AJ goes over.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

- How will AJ Styles recover from his defeat yet impressive performance against Brock Lesnar at Survivor Series?
- Will we see Kevin Owens and Sami Zayn attack Shane McMahon tonight?
- How will the Usos celebrate their ppv win for the blue brand tonight?
- Will Baron Corbin gloat about his victory on the ppv?
- Who will step up to challenge a victorious Charlotte Flair for her women's title?

Find out on the next edition of Smackdown Live. Stay tuned


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

TD Stinger said:


> Well look at this way. In kayfabe, *AJ barely survived his match with Brock* and Jinder is fresh. When this match was first announced, my immediate thought was "shit, Jinder's getting the belt back before India."
> 
> Now, with that not happening at least for another week, maybe they wait for the rematch til COC, where hopefully AJ goes over.


Barely survived? :monkey


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

The Fourth Wall said:


> Barely survived? :monkey


He put up a great fight. But he also got wrecked for a good portion of it and could barely get to his feet after the match was over. That's why I thought when the rematch was first announced only 2 days after this, AJ was screwed because Mahal would take advantage of a wounded AJ.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

TD Stinger said:


> He put up a great fight. But he could also barely get to his feet after the match was over. That's why I thought when the rematch was first announced only 2 days after this, AJ was screwed.


Yeah, I see what you mean. AJ would have been still selling the effects of his encounter on Brock, so they could have used that as an excuse for him to lose the Title on SDL, which wold have been awful.

I'm still worried the Singh Bros are going to suddenly reunite with Mahal eventually, and fuck AJ over. Like, the way all that went down didn't sit well with me.


----------



## arch.unleash (Aug 31, 2016)

The problem with SD right now is that nobody is interesting except for AJ and probably the Usos. Nakamura is dead, they apparently gave up so early on Roode, Orton is in directionless midcard feuds, Kevin Owens had momentum last month but now it's gone, the tag and women's division are non-existent, Jinder shit is still lurking in the mainevent waiting for any opportunity to kill the interest of millions of fans. This brand needs a lot of work.


----------



## Dangerous Nemesis (Jul 20, 2016)

Can't wait to see how Shane and Bryan interacts. Would hate to see these two bump heads, because I think they work well together as a team.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

arch.unleash said:


> The problem with SD right now is that nobody is interesting except for AJ and probably the Usos. Nakamura is dead, they apparently gave up so early on Roode, Orton is in directionless midcard feuds, Kevin Owens had momentum last month but now it's gone, the tag and women's division are non-existent, Jinder shit is still lurking in the mainevent waiting for any opportunity to kill the interest of millions of fans. This brand needs a lot of work.


I didn't like the booking at all in the Men's Match, even as a Braun fan, it just reaffirmed that SDL is the B-Show & :vince5 probably loved that. A lot of guys completely lost their credibility and it took a lot of talent out of the match that could have made it an entertaining contest, rather than a shitshow. 

They really should just turn Roode heel, and let him start a program with AJ. He's directionless as a babyface. Nakamura should be saved for a later date.


----------



## JC00 (Nov 20, 2011)

Women's title rematch tonight


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I'm still finding it hard to be that motivated about watching SD. Not much on the show is interesting to me.

I am interested in seeing what DB has to say to Shane though, cos he did say they needed to talk after SS :hmm:


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

If Jinder wins the belt again, SD is doomed.


----------



## Dibil13 (Apr 29, 2016)

The fact that they're not waiting until CoC for Natalya's rematch makes me think some funny business is going to happen tonight.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

$10 Shane opens, he has to be the star of the show :yawn

Hope it's Owens and Zayn though.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

They've geekified everyone on the roster not named AJ =\

Guys like Orton (Jinder and SS), Nakamura (Jinder and SS) and Roode (main roster booking from the start) need to be rebuilt before going back into the main event.

Rusev and Zayn should be getting the next two shots at The Champ.

Fuck, Kayfabe Shane is probably the most worthy of a title shot fpalm


----------



## arch.unleash (Aug 31, 2016)

The Fourth Wall said:


> I didn't like the booking at all in the Men's Match, even as a Braun fan, it just reaffirmed that SDL is the B-Show & :vince5 probably loved that. A lot of guys completely lost their credibility and it took a lot of talent out of the match that could have made it an entertaining contest, rather than a shitshow.
> 
> They really should just turn Roode heel, and let him start a program with AJ. He's directionless as a babyface. Nakamura should be saved for a later date.


Yeah, I started to fast forward the match after Nak got eliminated first, that was all I needed to know the direction they were headed into which is part time mania as usual. It's baffling that they have this guy who's mega over without even trying and they're doing nothing with him. I don't mind him being saved for later but at least try to protect him and give him something to do. Styles could've had a lot of fresh opponents like Orton, Roode, Rusev, Sami, even Ziggler, but they're all directionless or buried.

At least Cena wasn't protected at all in the match so that makes me doubt them doing this terrible Cena/Jinder match. Of course I shouldn't underestimate their utter stupidity but I just hope they scrap this Jinder push and focus on some guys worth a shit.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

They just had to bury SD's entire main event fpalm

Now not a single one of them has any momentum or is worthy enough to take the title off AJ....

WTF were they thinking? Their stupidity has no boudns, it wouldn't surprise me in the slightest if they put the title on Jinder again.

I would have ranted on it straight after SS, but I was still so high on the Champion v Champion Dream match that even that aids main event didn't drag me down.

The only two people to get legit pin falls for SD were Orton (1 - Balor, who was buried by Kane) and Cena (Joe) fpalm


----------



## BeckyLynchFan29 (May 24, 2016)

Think Carmella finally cashes in tonight.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Let me guess what will open SDL















I guess Bryan & Shane will open probably. Bryan said he needed to 'talk to Shane' after Survivor Series. My guess is he quits & gets taken off TV for a bit, or something of that nature. Because I doubt WWE can think of anything interesting. I'm hoping this all leads-up to an in-ring return for Bryan next year at the Rumble, but that's a big hope.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

BeckyLynchFan29 said:


> Think Carmella finally cashes in tonight.


If this happens, I don't understand why they wouldn't of just pulled the trigger on it at Survivor Series.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

NXT women call-up(s) or BUST!


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

AJ-Lesnar should have closed but of course it has to be all about the McMahons fpalm

Shane and HHH making it all about them at the expense of the actual wrestlers.

I hope KO and Zayn beat Shane into next year.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Two things I'm hoping for. Peyton Royce and AJ retaining his title.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

The lack of anything even resembling hype in here is disturbing. 

Probably would have been still on the 1st page with Mahal as Champ :bryanlol


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Empty seats again.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Of course Shane opens fpalm

Gah, I wish he never came back. Another part timer/McMahon trying to steal the spotlight from the wrestlers and making it all about them.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Shane not selling anything at all :lol He looks totally fine lol.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

The Fourth Wall said:


> The lack of anything even resembling hype in here is disturbing.
> 
> Probably would have been still on the 1st page with Mahal as Champ :bryanlol



I was hyped until the rumors started swirling around, now im just like meh.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

You were not close really Shane, it was 3 on 1 :lmao


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Whole lot of empty seats.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Mainboy said:


> Empty seats again.


 Raw had a poor turnout, of course this will be worse. Four shows in the same arena.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Ambrose Girl said:


> You were not close really Shane, it was 3 on 1 :lmao


I think he meant the overall score


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Steph starts out RAW.. Shane starts out Smackdown(even though I'm kinda ok with Shane) :eyeroll


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Shane O'Mac opening the show.

Shocker!


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Ambrose Girl said:


> You were not close really Shane, it was 3 on 1 :lmao


 Brought in a free agent who is supposedly better than anyone else on the SD roster too and still got murdered.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Just trade Zayn and KO to NXT and be done with it.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Yeah, Shane

Your team definitely brought it as SvS.

They did a good job being meat for :braun


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Sami :HA :HA


----------



## #HEELFACE (Nov 6, 2017)

Sami lol


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

lol Sami


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Shane starting the show is just as annoying as Steph. These shows revolving around the commissioners of each show fpalm


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

Shane came so close to cutting an intelligent and interesting promo, just not really.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Zayn dancing like an idiot :lmao


----------



## arch.unleash (Aug 31, 2016)

Sami Zayn is the literal definition of a GEEK. What the fuck is he doing?

Fuck Shane, give us the damn WWE champion.


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

KO on the mic is always fun


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

I think it'd be kind of cool if it came out Bryan has been colluding with KO & Zayn against Shane, even though it won't happen.


----------



## misterxbrightside (Sep 16, 2015)

Kevin telling Sami to calm the hell down :lol


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Also Sami dancing to KO's music :lmao He's gotten more entertaining since he turned heel.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

It’s hard to take Owens and Zayn seriously


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

You got beat by this old fart, why you even in the ring, go into hiding you two clowns. That´s my kayfabe Austin outlook on this.


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

Tag team debut incoming?


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

I’m terrified for Rumble. If I get fucking Mahal I may get arrested among 40 other people in Philly.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

AOP maybe?


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

Abisial said:


> Tag team debut incoming?


Jobbing to the two NXT girls?


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

Fuck Shane


----------



## #HEELFACE (Nov 6, 2017)

Loving Sami right now.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

A tag team name of two words...


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

Did you guys really forget about bludgeon brothers?


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Sami is just KO's bitch, was a geek as a face, now he's somehow even more of a geek as a heel.


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

ElTerrible said:


> Jobbing to the two NXT girls?


....Did you just spoil a call up for me?


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Can Shane fuck off please?


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

Bryan. YES! YES! YES!


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

:yes

Bryan siding with KO & Zayn? :mark:


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

You know how delusional they look? I took Ellsworth more seriously when he said he had AJ Styles number. These two look so pathetic it´s unreal. 

Bryan might be the only person that can save their careers.


----------



## capitalone (Sep 27, 2016)




----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

Randy is not here?


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Nevermind :side:

Thought we were going to get some 'Indy Guys Stable'. Maybe in some dream alternate reality.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

This is a fucking stupid story... christ. Do they want real wrestling fans to turn the channel?


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Prayer Police said:


> Randy is not here?


Interesting...


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

I wish Bryan would shut the fuck up!!


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

I've been saying Shane is a dogshit gloryhound for years now. Glad to see everybody else finally catching up.


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

Kevin and Sami together has been so cringeworthy


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Lumberjack match....Yawn


----------



## misterxbrightside (Sep 16, 2015)

Sami is doing some great heel work, tho.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

The Fourth Wall said:


> Nevermind :side:
> 
> Thought we were going to get some 'Indy Guys Stable'. Maybe in some dream alternate reality.


Too bad Cole and his guys had to start in NXT...


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Lumberjack Match :bryanlol

The Weekly Shows are looking awful this week.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Rematchamania!


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I don't get it though, how did KO and Sami cost SD the 5 on 5? :lol Shane beat the shit out of them with a chair and ran them off, then he lost to a 3 on 1 lol.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

This show is terrible


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

Prayer Police said:


> Randy is not here?


Probably read the opening promo script, fell asleep at the airport and missed his flight.

I´d have laughed so hard, if Owens/Zayn just said: Okay I think we´d rather get fired and left.


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

God I can't stand Shane.


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

Ambrose Girl said:


> I don't get it though, how did KO and Sami cost SD the 5 on 5? :lol Shane beat the shit out of them with a chair and ran them off, then he lost to a 3 on 1 lol.


Nobody does. It was a dumb and boring segment from start to finish.


----------



## MFR55 (Jan 30, 2017)

wkc_23 said:


>


Im loving every second of heel Zayn


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> Too bad Cole and his guys had to start in NXT...


:mj2

Neville returning to join buddies KO & Zayn, with Bryan as the guy orchestrating. I could only get so erect

I'll go and do that in WWE 2K18 :trolldog


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

They cost Team SD because they attacked Shane and distracted him from saving Randy from getting pinned


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

The Fourth Wall said:


> :mj2
> 
> *Neville returning to join buddies KO & Zayn, with Bryan as the guy orchestrating*. I could only get so erect
> 
> I'll go and do that in WWE 2K18 :trolldog


:sodone


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Ambrose Girl said:


> I don't get it though, how did KO and Sami cost SD the 5 on 5? :lol Shane beat the shit out of them with a chair and ran them off, then he lost to a 3 on 1 lol.


That pissed me off :lol Their 'attack' was totally pointless, because Shane made them look like absolute geeks. They didn't even cost him the match, they were more of just a minor distraction if anything.


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

This cringe heel gimmick of Sami's has, if it wasn't already, stamped "Comedy Jobber Geek for Life" on his forehead.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

I'm glad Shelton is back but he should not be stuck in a tag team.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

ElTerrible said:


> Probably read the opening promo script, fell asleep at the airport and missed his flight.
> 
> I´d have laughed so hard, if Owens/Zayn just said: Okay I think we´d rather get fired and left.


It must be so demoralising to get told this is the shit you get to do... week after week after week. I think most realise how out of touch the McMahon’s are and are just stuck trying to make the senility and selfish arrogance work.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

I'll be glad when I don't have to listen to this fucking trash Kid Rock song anymore.


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

capitalone said:


>


Holy hell LOL


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

The Fourth Wall said:


> :mj2
> 
> Neville returning to join buddies KO & Zayn, with Bryan as the guy orchestrating. I could only get so erect
> 
> I'll go and do that in WWE 2K18 :trolldog


I didn't know King Neville was friends with them. 

Dammit, I hope it happens... but then there's that thing about a human flesh wall of WWE "stars" surrounding the ring...:serious:


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

Gable and Benjamin are dead in the water


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

Should be a good match here


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

My boys hype.:banderas


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

That knee :mark:


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

That knee strike was awesome


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Ambrose Girl said:


> I don't get it though, how did KO and Sami cost SD the 5 on 5? :lol Shane beat the shit out of them with a chair and ran them off, then he lost to a 3 on 1 lol.


Exactly! I don't get it either. Shane had basically lost the match already before they even showed up.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Ugh these ad breaks fpalm


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Who would've thought that pre-2016 brand split, The Uso's would be this over?


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Headliner said:


> My boys hype.:banderas


I'm really gutted we didn't see Dean & Seth vs The Usos to be honest. Their match vs Cesaro & Sheamus didn't really reach the heights I wanted it to, despite it being solid overall.

The other match-up had potential to steal SvS IMO. Oh well, another missed opportunity :sadbecky


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Ambrose Girl said:


> Ugh these ad breaks fpalm


"Hey! This match just started, let's cut to ads!" :trolldog This is one reason I can't stand watching shows as they air.


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

Did Firefox just troll WWE with that split screen ad?


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> Who would've thought that pre-2016 brand split, The Uso's would be this over?


Turning heel was the best thing that ever happened to them.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Shelton needs a singles push.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

The Uso's are definitely one of the best teams to ever grace the WWE!!


----------



## Dio Brando (Nov 2, 2013)

are the usos face?


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Now I'm wondering what I miss with the split screen thingy cos we don't get it where I live :lol


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

I’m done with this crap show


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Benjamin is the best talent near the ring and he's being wasted in this tag team...

Oooooh Benjamin got the dub!


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

Benjamin got the win ? fuck that.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

I hate these Reverse STO variations as finishers like Sister Abigail, End of Days, The Flatliner, and Paydirt.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Ambrose Girl said:


> Now I'm wondering what I miss with the split screen thingy cos we don't get it where I live :lol


Not missing much really, get a small screen of SDL with its sound muted and you can still follow the match during the ad break, but they dont do it during the main event and dont do it during title matches.


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

Benjamin looked great in there and should be in the US Title mix at least not in a tag match


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Mango13 said:


> Turning heel was the best thing that ever happened to them.


They've been excellent ever since their shift in attitude & look. I remember when pretty much everybody hated them as cookie cutter babyfaces. Even as Faces, they are so much better now. They never used to have an edge with their previous look.


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

But Bobby was eliminated WAAAAAY before they even came out, they all were....


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Heels that don't like each other. That's a nice change.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Zayn & KO looking for somebody.

Please tell me this leads to Neville showing up on SDL.

Please :fingerscrossed


----------



## RamPaige (Jun 10, 2017)

Every time they have Bobby Roode doing segments in his robe he looks like he might have just finished taking a shower. They need let him wear his suits again.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

The bludgeon brothers....omegalul


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Trying to figure out who helps them...


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

They're here


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Bobby Roode not having it at all!!


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Bludgeon Brothers

This a flop waiting to happen :bosque


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

Ambrose Girl said:


> Now I'm wondering what I miss with the split screen thingy cos we don't get it where I live :lol


It was a Firefox ad with people making upset, bored, annoyed, sleepy and confused faces.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> Trying to figure out who helps them...


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Ziggler might help them?


----------



## Dio Brando (Nov 2, 2013)

Wait.... why are ko and sami getting punished?

shane lost the match


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

The Fourth Wall said:


> Bludgeon Brothers
> 
> This a flop waiting to happen :bosque


Yeah, I could see them in a month getting jobber entrances.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Not hopeful for the gimmick, but I'm interested in Harpen and Rowan's redebut.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

The Fourth Wall said:


>


I refuse to get my hopes up for that bunch of awesomeness!


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

Corbin calls Roode simple. Announcers completely ignore it. That´s something that would never happen with Jim Ross.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Ruby Riot, Liv and Sarah Logan?


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

More NXT chicks debuting and beating people up :lmao


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

wkc_23 said:


> Yeah, I could see them in a month getting jobber entrances.


I'm always willing to give things a chance to develop & grow. But there's been so many times WWE spends weeks hyping up things like this, and drops them in a month. I remember when they played Chris Masters vignettes for months, and he ended up amounting to nothing. They do this shit all the time.

I'm a bit concerned with how similar it seems to the Wyatt Family.


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Sarah Logan :mark


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

OK so the SD NXT women are doing the same routine?

OK...


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

Ruby Riot!!!!?
WTF? This same exact angle from RAW?


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

Just as I fucking thought. You people reading all the spoilers and coming in here with them can fuck off.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Ruby, Liv, and Sarah Logan??? (╯°□°）╯︵ ┻━┻) I love how they basically copied the RAW girls lmfao.....


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

So Ruby & Liv have just arrived with Sarah Logan!!!


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

No Iconic duo :mj2


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Oh another heel takeover womens stable. Looks like both divisions will basically have the same storyline. I like it. They'll probably attack Charlotte after her match.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Like the two guys just standing in the hall and watching.


----------



## Dio Brando (Nov 2, 2013)

copy and paste


----------



## #HEELFACE (Nov 6, 2017)

Same storyline on both shows. Damn they've gotten lazy.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

What up, Ruby!! :mark:


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

Holy shit that was a good beatdown.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Ruby Roit and Liv Morgan came up before Peyton and Billie? What the shit.


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

This is almost the exact same with close mirror archetypes


----------



## RamPaige (Jun 10, 2017)

Oh, so they're just copying what Raw did. Well it's still something to look forward to at least.


----------



## JC00 (Nov 20, 2011)

Well at least Ruby and Liv appear to be heels for now


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Liv Morgan is green as fuck, can't believe she got called up


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I'd rather have had the Iconic Duo tbh.


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

Liv doesn't really fit in there I dont think but ok..


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

Okay I had enough, they just literally re-did the whole RAW backstage segment with three girls, one is goth, one is a blondie and one a big (MMA?) chick.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

LOL.

Why'd the call up five green chicks in two days but leave the Iconic Duo languishing down in NXT jobbing to HHH's girls? And beyond that why just call up the green chicks, where's all the women who should be on the Main Roster?

And LOL again at SDL rocking a 3 woman "stable". So creative, WWE have all the imagination of a 2 year old who ate too much paint. Raw has one so SDL has too have one too, and even dumber than that its the same three characters; Goth, Blonde, MMA. 

It genuinely defies belief that WWE haven't gone out of business.


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

I'm shocked, they actually called up someone with talent in Sarah Logan.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Well nice knowing ya Bex 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris90 (Jun 14, 2011)

Becky suffered for the female job squad

F


----------



## The Raw Smackdown (Jan 8, 2017)

YAY HYPE BROS!


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Can the fucking hype bros just break up already. Tired of them.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

I'll be honest, If I was Peyton or Billie I would be pretty pissed off right about now.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

So are they going to be releasing some female wrestlers? The RAW and Smackdown women's divisions seem a bit overstocked now.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

wkc_23 said:


> Can the fucking hype bros just break up already. Tired of them.


Mojo Rawley is up there with Jason Jordan in "Can you please fuck off already?" Territory. At least JJ can wrestle.


----------



## safc-scotty (Sep 4, 2014)

The Fourth Wall said:


> Liv Morgan is green as fuck, can't believe she got called up


I'm not the hardest person to impress but Liv has literally never impressed me. You'd expect to see some level of improvement given the amount of time she's been in developmental, but she always looks so sloppy in the ring and her promos aren't convincing in the slightest. Hopefully she steps up her game on the main roster and being in a stable can somewhat hide her limitations.


----------



## BeckyLynchFan29 (May 24, 2016)

Vince is doing this to troll us.

He knows we want billie and Peyton so he gives us everyone but them.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Mojo and Ryder for that matter are being wasted in a team.

Mojo should be getting an Elias, Jordan-type push.

Ryder should be competing for the US Championship.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Atleast Sarah Logan was a surprise, but i'm guessing they'll invade the championship match later so i'm looking forward to that. An amazing beatdown though!!


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

finalnight said:


> So are they going to be releasing some female wrestlers? The RAW and Smackdown women's divisions seem a bit overstocked now.


They had to make room in NXT, the NXT women's division was extremely bloated.


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

These angles better be connected to each other.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I'm a bit underwhelmed by that :lol Same thing as Raw almost and some uninspiring choices...


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

At least the bludgeon bros are best I’ve been waiting all week.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

They still haven't been called up :bunk


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Prayer Police said:


> These angles better be connected to each other.


If by connected you mean creative basically cut and pasting what they did on RAW last night then yes.


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

Who the fuck wants Billie and Peyton. Actually Peyton ain't that bad, but Billie is awful. These chicks atleast made the beatdown look good. Becky sold it great. Mandy Rose beatdown yesterday was laughable.


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

The Smackdown/NXT invasion was better executed; Naomi and Becky sold their beat downs. But I'm tired of Becky always being in peril. She better kick some ass during this angle.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Where's my ICONIC DUO though!?


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

LET DA BLUDGEONING BEGIN (fuck this is stupid)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

finalnight said:


> So are they going to be releasing some female wrestlers? The RAW and Smackdown women's divisions seem a bit overstocked now.


Women's royal rumble?

Sent from my LG-H631 using Tapatalk


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Prayer Police said:


> These angles better be connected to each other.


If you're talking something like 'Nexus', not going to happen. They are on opposite shows.

Seems like they just did a copy & paste job, because WWE is extremely lazy & thinks we must have short-term memory loss or some shit.


----------



## safc-scotty (Sep 4, 2014)

The lack of Peyton/Billie suggests they have plans for them on NXT. Either Peyton is going to be Moon's first challenger or they're going to do a split storyline on NXT. I think they just wanted to freshen up both women's divisions without taking people they had plans for (or are needed for the star power of NXT's women division).


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Vince probably just hates Aussie gals.


----------



## JC00 (Nov 20, 2011)

finalnight said:


> So are they going to be releasing some female wrestlers? The RAW and Smackdown women's divisions seem a bit overstocked now.


Raw- Alexa, Asuka, Sasha, Bayley, Paige, Nia, Mickie, Alicia, Mandy, Sonya and Dana

SD- Charlotte, Becky, Naomi, Carmella, Natalya, Tamina, Ruby, Liv and Sarah


I think that's pretty good numbers wise. The thing is creative needs to actually do 3-4 feuds at a time. Instead of just focusing on a the title and then sometimes having a secondary feud.


----------



## #HEELFACE (Nov 6, 2017)

I miss Harper in his dirty wife beater


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

JDP2016 said:


> Women's royal rumble?
> 
> Sent from my LG-H631 using Tapatalk


That'd be my guess too.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

That Bludgeon Brothers entrance is awesome.


----------



## BeckyLynchFan29 (May 24, 2016)

harper and rowan!!!


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

That red gear on Harper & Rowan though :lol


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

I kinda dig Harper and Rowan's theme :bjpenn


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

If this isn't a straight-up squash match for Harper and Rowan, then what is this all really about?


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

I like both Harper and Rowan but this gimmick is going to flop so so bad. Its like Ascension all over again.


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

Kinda cools outfits but they kinda look like Kane and/or the Ascension.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

They even brought the mallets. :lol

Cool music.


----------



## sailord (Sep 1, 2016)

i like the theme


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

All jokes aside, Harper and Rowan should be the next SD tag team champions.


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

Yeah, Mojo is about to turn.


----------



## #HEELFACE (Nov 6, 2017)

Rowan wearing a fucking waste trainer.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

From the stomach up, Rowan's attire kinda looks like old skoo Kane's, but with maroon.


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

Now can they pound away on Mojo with the hammer/mallets?


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Ambrose Girl said:


> That red gear on Harper & Rowan though :lol


At least it looks clean. The Wyatt gear looked like it hasn't been washed in months.


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

Can't believe how bad WWE fucked up the entire original Wyatt Family.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

They are so early 90s WWF Superstars tag team and I'm kinda here for it.


----------



## #HEELFACE (Nov 6, 2017)

Crowd seemed to like it.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Zack Ryder just makes me sad. I mean here's a guy who got himself more over than all the geeks like Balor, Shield, Owens, etc. have ever been. And a guy who not long ago returned from a major injury and his big reward is to be jobbed into oblivion for years.


----------



## MFR55 (Jan 30, 2017)

I love the bludgeon brothers already


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Who is this backstage chick?


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Too bad The Ascension aren't hot to feud with The Bludgeon Brothers.


----------



## ErickRowan_Fan (Feb 8, 2014)

Both guys look like they're in good shape and fired up. I hope this re-packaging works out for them.


----------



## sailord (Sep 1, 2016)

i liked what i saw


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Why is this chick still interviewing people?! :lmao :lmao
Atrocious :lmao


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

What in the hell is Natalya wearing? :lol


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

I bet the backstage chick has no idea who Bret Hart is. :grin2:


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Natty rocking those World of Warcraft shoulderpads.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Natalya's nose job looks terrible...


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

The Fourth Wall said:


> Mojo Rawley is up there with Jason Jordan in "Can you please fuck off already?" Territory. At least JJ can wrestle.


I guess the only thing I can say about Mojo is at least he's got "some" charisma. Jason Jordan makes Apollo Crews look like HBK :lol


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Fuck you Road Dogg this is just nonsense 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## safc-scotty (Sep 4, 2014)

I'm not really bothered about the gimmick, but I just love Harper and Rowan as a tag team! I know Harper could (and maybe should) be a great singles guy, but I really want to see them have a good title run first and tear it up with Usos/New Day/Sami and Kevin and Gable/Benjamin.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Natalya calling Ric Flair a hot mess!!


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

Ah time for the show closer.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Time for The Champ to make his address.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Can I copy your homework? Yeah. Just change it up a bit so it’s not obvious.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

AJ vs Lesnar was the best match of the night!


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Awesome video package.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

What did I miss?


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

AJ :mark:


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

No matter where AJ is or how many empty seats there are, AJ always be getting that pop :banderas


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

AJ about to pull an "HBK" and ask for the run back.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Heyman put AJ over like fuck :mark: :mark:


----------



## Zac512 (Jul 14, 2014)

Why o why didnt they keep the Wyatt family together? They were one of the best factions.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

They showed Paul Heyman's promo putting over AJ Styles!!! :mark: :mark:


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

With Harper and Rowan, the thing is that I don't see how this is supposed to get them any more over than what they were before. The outfits and music is okay, i'll admit.. but its Harper and Rowan doing what they have done in the past.

Mojo has to turn on Ryder at this point. That dude was having more success on his own earlier this year than he has been in the last half of the year. Even his gut is showing that he is struggling now. Makes no sense for Hype Bros to stay together when they are an after thought on SDL at this point.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Will Mahal come out and say AJ couldn't get it done against Lesnar?


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Heyman putting AJ over like hell. Damn.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

I really wanna see a rematch


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

AJ calling out Lesnar :mark


----------



## sailord (Sep 1, 2016)

wwe would be fucking stupid taking the belt off aj thoes chants


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

If only AJ was 10 years younger... he could win the rematch... too bad Vince won't allow it in 2018.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

I just can't get enough of Styles, he should of been in the WWE a long time ago.


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

For FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUCKS sake dragging out this GEEKS spotlight.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Goddamn, i just want Mahal out of the title scene for good.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Yes Jinder, you would have done so much better than AJ did :eyeroll:


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

wtf beast master


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Go. Away. Talentless jobber.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Not even people in India cared about you as the WWE champ, Mahal :eyeroll


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Nuski said:


> wtf beast master


AJ confirming who stupid that sounds. :laugh:


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

I'm just so happy AJ Styles is 2x WWE Champion!!! He's basically one of the best wrestlers WWE has right now!


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

AJ's dropping that belt back to Mahal, I can feel it. They want that nuclear heat for Jinder.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Beast master :lol


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

haha, Mahal is hilarious


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

Could you imagine, if Styles said: SDLive is the house AJ Styles built and The Rock´s music hit. :done


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Singhs getting their asses kicked yet again :lmao


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

Ok some other people answered me on Reddit and I missed Ruby Riot, Liv Morgan, and Sarah Logan debuting. We had to go Thanksgiving shopping. The one time I miss lol. Sounds about right. I can probably catch it on Youtube later though.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

I'm going to rage soooooo hard if AJ drops this title back to Mahal. I might delete the forum. Vince has to wake the fuck up and see what the right move is.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

RUSEV DAY :rusevyes


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

It's Rusev Dayyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Liv Morgan and Sonya Deville getting called up before Peyton... :nowords:fuckthis

I was already sad after Saturday, after this, I am fucking depressed. And since a lot of women were called up, you know Iconic will just stay there to put over people, the established ones and the new ones :vincecry


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Rusev day will be better than Thanksgiving day!


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Jinder has got zero heat without the title.

He shouldn't be getting a title shot at CoC.

Give AJ a real main event talent.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Headliner said:


> I'm going to rage soooooo hard if AJ drops this title back to Mahal. I might delete the forum. Vince has to wake the fuck up and see what the right move is.


Don't delete it just hide all the forums for a week lol


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Man if Neville shows up as the third man....I'll mark like a biotch!


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

ElTerrible said:


> Could you imagine, if Styles said: SDLive is the house AJ Styles built and The Rock´s music hit. :done


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

KO has a huge point about Cena of course :lol


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Please don't book Mahal over in the rematch. 

For fuck's sake... don't!


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Thanksgiving is Rusev day!


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

Is CoC before or after the India Tour?


----------



## Arsenal79 (Mar 10, 2014)

Nuclear heat for the Modern Day Maharaja. The Beast Master is going over that has been and taking the title back for sure.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Mango13 said:


> I just can't get enough of Styles, he should of been in the WWE a long time ago.


I wish I would've watched TNA back in the early days, for him, Joe, Beer Money and the X-Division.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Headliner said:


> I might delete the forum.


----------



## JC00 (Nov 20, 2011)

ElTerrible said:


> Is CoC before or after the India Tour?


The whole him getting the title back for India tour thing got debunked when the match was changed to him vs Triple H and they cancelled one of the shows. 


But it is after


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> I wish I would've watched TNA back in the early days, for him, Joe, Beer Money and the X-Division.


TNA was so fucking good back in those days, I pretty much stopped watching WWE for a while and just focused on TNA


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

I actually would rock the hell out that SCSA ugly sweater


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

The Uso's doing WWE infomercials.... they dun came up bruh!


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

The Queen!!


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

Jinder definitely isn't getting the title back. Wish AJ didn't have to waste a PPV on him though during this reign.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

-PerfectDarkness- said:


>


LMFAO!!! I would give you a like, but my buttons have gone AWOL. 

:grin2:


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

The Uso penitentiary selling shirts for cigarettes.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I'm excited about that Black Friday sale, I'm hoping they have everything on sale, I want to get the new Ambrose hoodie :lol


----------



## sailord (Sep 1, 2016)

so do we get a cash in


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

That awkward moment when WWE makes heels do the WWE Shop segments......


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

Immediate rematch clauses are such a dumb idea.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

Lets go Charlotte!


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

If Rusev doesn't side with Zayn/Owens then its only going to make him look dumb. Besides the good point about Cena, Rusev should be pissed at being overlooked since his return.

LOL @ Usos. I feel like this show so far has been a mimic of everything that RAW was last night.

Lets get this Womens Championship match over with...


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Natalya ain't playing around!!


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

So Charlotte wins and then gets beat up by the Pretty Mean Girls, post-match?


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

I'm feeling a cash in after this match.


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

Feeling cash in after NXT girls come out.


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

Ruby Riot = lesser attractive Paige
Liv Morgan = lesser attractive Mandy Rose
Sarah Logan = lesser attractive Sonia Deville

Sent from my LG-H631 using Tapatalk


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Ruby Roit is like an ugly Paige.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Did Ruby have trouble getting over the barricade? :lmao


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

Charlotte’s Spears are so bad.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

I need a gif of that :lmao
Shield you are not :lmao


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Nattie gets her faced caved in, then holds her stomach.

K.


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

WWE, explain yourself!!!!
Is this a cross-brand storyline?


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

Liv Morgan just looks so out of place. WTF is she doing on the main roster?


----------



## JC00 (Nov 20, 2011)

For Fuck Sake they even copied them taking out the champ of the brand


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

How WWE already doing a remix to a storyline they just started the day before? :lmao


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Did Morgan just botch?

P.S., it's hilarious how Riot is pale like Paige too.... WTF is this some type of ritual the WWE if performing?!

Da hell...


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

LOL no Mella. Ok then.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

NO CASH IN. Fuck logic, right? :HA :HA :HA :HA :HA


----------



## BeckyLynchFan29 (May 24, 2016)

Carmella should come out after the break to cash in.


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

No cash in hahaahha


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

I try to not comment on people's faces but Riot is just unfortunate looking.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

I'm dead from laughter I can't believe they pay these idiots in the back so much $ to come up with compelling story lines and we get a shitty rehash of literally something that aired 24 hours ago


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Amber B said:


> How WWE already doing a remix to a storyline they just started the day before? :lmao


Cuz!!!! :grin2:


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Carmella where are you 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sailord (Sep 1, 2016)

i liked that tho wwe can u get better writers the same thing happened on raw but just backwards. why no cash in that would have been the place do it


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

James Ellsworth has kidnapped Carmella and is holding her hostage at the nearest facial reconstruction surgery center


----------



## capitalone (Sep 27, 2016)

BeckyLynchFan29 said:


> Carmella should come out after the break to cash in.





wkc_23 said:


> NO CASH IN. Fuck logic, right? :HA :HA :HA :HA :HA





HBKRollins said:


> No cash in hahaahha


wouldn't they beat her ass too?


----------



## RamPaige (Jun 10, 2017)

They could have at least not chose the same type of women to invade Smackdown. I thought that was Mandy Rose when they first attacked Naomi until they said her name.:lol

It's hilarious, WWE runined the women's division back in the mid 2000s looking for another Trish Stratus. Then when it seems all hope is lost they are given 3 Trish Stratus lookalikes all around the same time.:lmao


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Speaking of cash-in's... WWE should allow them anywhere in the arena.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Ruby is such a weird looking woman. I'm sorry but she is :lol


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

Carmella should have tried to cash in only to be chased off by these three.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Entire roster is jealous :lol


----------



## BeckyLynchFan29 (May 24, 2016)

no carmella? that was a waste of time.


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

wkc_23 said:


> NO CASH IN. Fuck logic, right? :HA :HA :HA :HA :HA


What's your logic. Carmella wanting to get her cash in ruined by that trio?


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

So not only do we get a shitty rehash of the same thing that aired on RAW last night, but the champ is beaten down in the middle of the ring and we don't even get a cash in??


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

Daniel Bryan giving zero fucks :lmao


----------



## RamPaige (Jun 10, 2017)

Rubu Riot is like an ugly Daffney


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

capitalone said:


> wouldn't they beat her ass too?


They could exit after the beatdown and then out comes Mella :draper2


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

The Colons are still around? lel


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I just realised we hadn't seen Shinsuke tonight :lol


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Orton never participates in these lumberjack matches.:lol

He doesn't want to be associated with geeks.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

They really need to stop doing 4 shows in the same arena.

It fucks up the Raw and SD crowd.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## BeckyLynchFan29 (May 24, 2016)

Mango13 said:


> I'm dead from laughter I can't believe they pay these idiots in the back so much $ to come up with compelling story lines and we get a shitty rehash of literally something that aired 24 hours ago


that was the perfect time for Carmella to cash in and nothing it makes u think wtf are these writers doing.


----------



## misterxbrightside (Sep 16, 2015)

Mehhh....Liv Morgan was not ready for that MR promotion. Iconic Duo and Nikki stuck in NXT until the newer girls are settled in.


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

Headliner said:


> Orton never participates in these lumberjack matches.:lol
> 
> He doesn't want to be associated with geeks.


Probably saw the plans for tonight and just dipped.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Depressing to see Nakamura delegated to lumberjack match appearances.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Headliner said:


> Orton never participates in these lumberjack matches.:lol
> 
> He doesn't want to be associated with geeks.



Hes not even there tonight.


----------



## looper007 (Dec 20, 2014)

Ambrose Girl said:


> Ruby is such a weird looking woman. I'm sorry but she is :lol


She is, that's what makes her stand out. you can't tell the difference between Mandy and Liv, they need to change one of those up, plus Liv just screams babyface to me really. Nice to have a good mix in the bunch.


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

Nakamura and Roode relegated to lumberjacks :lmao


----------



## Mickey19 (Aug 26, 2014)

Carmella no-show actually makes sense. She's never been a brave, heroic type. Seeing everyone get destroyed like that, she'd be out the damn building long before they were finished with Charlotte. Wouldn't risk it even if they left the ring. 

Probably at the nearest pound looking for her next Ellsworth to fend them off.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

give the lumberjacks some of them BOOTYCAKES, lumberjacks need lots of carbs


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

This sure seemed like it was a high energy, fun show.

:eyeroll


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

After watching that entire thing, I'm actually glad the iconic duo didn't get called up.


----------



## sailord (Sep 1, 2016)

just happy to see sarah logan


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

New day rocks !


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

There has to be some cert of swerve, r-r-right?


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Lmfao at KO getting pissed at the lumberjacks for being pro-New Day!


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

KO kicking people, lol


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

THIS IS HILARIOUS!

BEST
LUMBERJACK
MATCH
EVAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAH!!!!


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

So stupid...


----------



## sailord (Sep 1, 2016)

nak not even in the match but he is still getting chants


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

WWE is not doing a very good job with this - I'm sympathising with KO and Sami here tbh.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/933164987509489664


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

What happened in Europe?? Holy shit...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

Just remember there was a time they had Nakamura and Roode rarely appear on shows, to try and and help their image and make them seem like somewhat of a star attraction. Look at them now, appearing in segments that have nothing to do with them.


----------



## Nicky Midss (Apr 29, 2014)

here comes the hero leap into the big group of wrestlers.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Roll up pins :eyeroll


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

KO & Sami win!!!


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

What's this? The lumberjacks brawling with each other?

WHAT A TWIST


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

This is awful


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Sami took the wrong turn in the hood.


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

well that sucked. New day suck.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Well that sucked...


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

sami got a pin! must geekify him again instantly


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

So... what was the point of that idiocy?


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

Well KO escaped thats all that matters.


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

What lol?


----------



## Eliko (Oct 2, 2014)

*If AJ Styles miraculously retains against Jinder ... The Dream of AJ vs. Orton is still alive*


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

So Owens just left Sami? I was expecting him to come back and jump New Day with Rusev & English.


----------



## sailord (Sep 1, 2016)

lol ko was like fuck u sami


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

They've turned Owens in to a bitch again. Fuck sake.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

KO vs. Orton? That's the cliffhanger they leave us on for next week's show? :lol


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Shane will be mad next week at Bryan for not firing Owens and Zayn.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Lackluster. 

Raw won this week.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Uhh... that's it?


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

...well that was a superb ending


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

I think I need to just cold turkey til RR and see if I should then quit completely. This shit is awful.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

This show sucked


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

You can change the champions but things aren't going to improve till the writing and booking improves.

Such a filler show, the only good thing was the NXT girls debuts.


----------



## eisforpants (Sep 24, 2017)

Well...that was anticlimactic. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sailord (Sep 1, 2016)

like for real who the fuck is writing for wwe they really suck at it.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

I hope to see you guys next week!


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

I really wish they booked KO and Zayn A LOT better.

They would be great asset to the show if they were booked strong.


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

Owen’s antics entertain me but the show was skippable otherwise.


----------



## sailord (Sep 1, 2016)

for me this week no show won both fucking sucked the only good thing was a nxt girls even tho both had the same segments


----------



## Eliko (Oct 2, 2014)

*So, KO vs. Orton next week and not on the PPV?

Orton vs. KO vs. Nakamura vs. Zayn 4 Way Clash Of Champions - Winner gets the WWE Champ at Royal Rumble!

Personally I would do a semi finals & final on the same card like :

Orton vs. Zayn 
Naka vs. KO
Orton vs. Naka - Winner gets wwe champ at Royal Rumble 

And then ...*











:mark


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

sailord said:


> like for real who the fuck is writing for wwe they really suck at it.


----------



## sailord (Sep 1, 2016)

i did like the Bludgeon Brothers tho and the theme they have


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Man it pains me to see what they're doing with KO, Zayn, Roode and Nakamura.

So much wasted talent.


----------



## sailord (Sep 1, 2016)

Law said:


> Man it pains me to see what they're doing with KO, Zayn, Roode and Nakamura.
> 
> So much wasted talent.


i really think they should have had sami keep his el generico gimmick and they should be calling nak king of strong style not the lame shit they cam up with


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Eliko said:


> *If AJ Styles miraculously retains against Jinder ... The Dream of AJ vs. Orton is still alive*


Heel Orton or blah.


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

Are we gonna have Corbin/Roode and New Day/Rusev Day feuds?


----------



## Kink_Brawn (Mar 4, 2015)

Kind of excited for the Bludgeon Brothers. Sure, the name, gimmick and ring attire is awful but Harper is awesome and Rowan is impressively massive and serviceable. I always like big teams with Road Warrior booking and I am excited for these guys but I just wish so many things about their gimmick weren't terrible.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Fuck off, Road Dogg... fpalm


----------



## BulletClubFangirl (Jan 30, 2016)

Shane doesn't interest me as a character anymore, I'm sick of seeing him on my TV. The show should've started off with AJ since his match with Brock was the hottest part of the PPV and you know, he's the fucking champ! Bryan is just being used to announce heatless rematches so the crowds don't moan about them and KO and Sami have turned into whipping boys. I blame Vince more than Road Dogg but both have turned Smackdown into an unwatchable snoozefest.


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

Beastmaster. :lol


----------



## P Thriller (Jan 6, 2016)

Law said:


> Man it pains me to see what they're doing with KO, Zayn, Roode and Nakamura.
> 
> So much wasted talent.


Every time a talent comes out of NXT red hot they just sit on them until their momentum is gone. KO was kind of an exception though. Tyler Breeze, Bobby Roode, Tye Dillinger, Sami Zayn, American Alpha, Bayley and other were all red hot coming out of NXT and they literally did nothing for months until the fans lost interest. It almost seems on purpose to me. Maybe the WWE doesn't want too many stars cause then they would have to pay a lot more people star money?


----------

